# Visiting the Philippines - A few questions



## mes (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I will be travelling to the Philippines soon and obtain the 21 day tourist visa upon entry in Manila. I would however like to extend this to 59 days to allow for a 6 week stay. My question is will it cause me a problem in Manila when I try to obtain the 21 day visa if the departure date for my return flight is past that 21 days? Or will they simply insist I get the 59 day extension immediately?

Second Question: What is the best way to bring money with me? I have considered prepaid credit cards like the one offered by AAA here in the US and also AMX Travelers Checks. Any suggestions?

Third: I obtained the vaccination for Japanese Encephalitis last year about this time but not the booster for it in September of last year. Will I be denied entry if I do not get the booster?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Coming Here*



mes said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I will be travelling to the Philippines soon and obtain the 21 day tourist visa upon entry in Manila. I would however like to extend this to 59 days to allow for a 6 week stay. My question is will it cause me a problem in Manila when I try to obtain the 21 day visa if the departure date for my return flight is past that 21 days? Or will they simply insist I get the 59 day extension immediately?
> 
> ...


The best thing to do is get your visa extended before the 21 day visa expires to avoid any over-stay fines. 
Any large travel agency can do this for you for usually under $10.00us plus the visa charge and saves the leg work, time, and hassle at the immigration office

You can by law bring $10,000us dollars with you in cash without having to declare it. That though would be unwise as you would become an instant target. Best way is to forget the credit/debit cards as some simply will not work here---no matter what the issuing bank tells you. Travelers Checks are almost unusable here and generally not accepted.
Best way is to use Zoom and have someone there send $$$ as needed or arrange with them to be able to send it to yourself. Family or trusted friends at home can use Zoom or even Western Union to get cash to you when needed. Use caution as you can be killed here for as little as $10.00!

The Philippines does not require vaccinations of any kind to enter the country. I've lived here for 10 years now and still have not had a vaccination either after arrival or before I left the States.


Gene


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Use caution as you can be killed here for as little as $10.00!


Yikes! Scary stuff. The truth is you can get killed for the same reason or even less in Chicago so it is best to use caution anywhere and everywhere.

Living paycheck to paycheck I rarely have more than a $10 bill in my wallet so $10,000 is completely out of the question however is it easy to change money? I heard it is at the Manila airport but what about the others? 

What visa is needed to open a bank account? Are there plenty of banks in the Freeport area? Is depositing a US Based check an option? Does the check get converted to PHP? 

Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

WestieRed said:


> Yikes! Scary stuff. The truth is you can get killed for the same reason or even less in Chicago so it is best to use caution anywhere and everywhere.
> 
> Living paycheck to paycheck I rarely have more than a $10 bill in my wallet so $10,000 is completely out of the question however is it easy to change money? I heard it is at the Manila airport but what about the others?
> 
> ...


Hey Red, I'm not sure if the money changers at the airport charge a higher or lower rate than elsewhere. But-changing at the airport could possibly let others know aprox how much you have and thus make you a target. 
(use of cellphones to alert a friend is common practice here---even at some banks.)
But in answer to your question, there are money changers on most every corner in Manila and elsewhere. I use to do my changing at the hotel I stayed at. A bit lower rate but I seemed to feel more secure doing it there. Maybe just my imagination, but it felt safer.
Some banks require a residency visa to open an account. China Bank (at least in Angeles) does not require a visa at all. I used Philippine National Bank (PNB) many years ago but found their service and ability to stay online to do business horrible and no longer use them.


Gene


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I would bring some USD with you on the plane and maybe change maybe $200 at the airport so you have some pesos for cab fare, eating out, etc. You can change any more at a money changer away from the airport to get a better rate.

You can use most US ATM cards at the BDO or BPI ATMs but I think they limit your withdrawals to p10k per card per day (and I think they charge a p200 fee each pull).

Citibank's daily limit is (iirc) p15k and HSBC is p25k on a non-HSBC card and p40k on a US HSBC ATM card. I have an ATM card from my HSBC USA savings account and can pull p40k a day if I need to.

There's a Citibank and HSBC almost next door to each in Ortigas across the street from the Podium mall. That should get you set up for a little while.

For the longer term, I would look into using XOOM.

When I opened my BDO peso savings account a few years ago, they wanted an ACR I-Card or Philippines drivers license (with computer receipt). I dont think they care about which visa you're on; they just want to see some kind of official Philippines ID card.

I've entered the Philippines monthly for the last 9 months and have never been asked about any kinds of immunizations.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

HondaGuy said:


> I would bring some USD with you on the plane and maybe change maybe $200 at the airport so you have some pesos for cab fare, eating out, etc. You can change any more at a money changer away from the airport to get a better rate.
> 
> You can use most US ATM cards at the BDO or BPI ATMs but I think they limit your withdrawals to p10k per card per day (and I think they charge a p200 fee each pull).
> 
> ...


Westie,

I would bring with you at least $500 cash for the bank (or the means to pull it out of an ATM). I opened my bank account at BPI with my US Passport and DL plus $500 cash for the account (minimum balance). Once opened, you can then deposit a check for processing. Take into account the holding times by the bank. BPI holds your $ for 28 business days before it's released. So when you are depositing a check it is essential for the following month.

I have taken out more than 10Kphp/day at BPI. The only limit I saw was from my stateside bank ($500=20Kphp), so I could do 2 withdrawals per day. The other thing to prepare for using an ATM is the fees. Typically, you will be charged 200p from the local bank, and the stateside banks charge you an "international" and "conversion" fee. I have seen these totaling as high as $15 per transaction!

Another thing that you will have to do is notify your banks that you will be doing transactions from the Philippines (Credit Card purchases, ATM withdrawals, Mobile banking, etc.). Otherwise the first time you try to use it over here it will be put on hold and you will have to call back to the states to get it unscrewed. Also, when you have a hold put on your card with a vendor like one of the local airlines it is a major PITA to get them to take you off the blacklist with that card (visit them in person in Manila, wait in line, etc. etc.)...

Money changers are everywhere but you have to be wary. There are many games to be had and you could easily get rooked in the exchange. You also have to be watchful for pickpockets and shake downs on your way out. Especially out in the local economy. For me, I now just use my BPI Branch (within the Freeport) for converting my USD as I withdraw it from my dollar account. They typically give me whatever the current online rate is of the moment they inquire. I would do what HondaGuy suggested and change $200 at the airport. That will get you by until you can get to the Subic Freeport. You also will need to be prepared to pay for your lease up front. A one year lease is typically all up front. You can try to negotiate a quarterly or 6 month payment. It all depends upon the landlord.

There are at least 6 banks/branches within the Freeport (BDO, BPI, China Bank, Land Bank, Metro Bank) and I believe that the all provide USD bank accounts (as it is currently the World Currency and a fair amount of transactions within the Freeport are USD only). There are also Western Union and LBC branches within the Freeport.

Vaccinations are a non-requirement for entering the country.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

mes said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I will be travelling to the Philippines soon and obtain the 21 day tourist visa upon entry in Manila. I would however like to extend this to 59 days to allow for a 6 week stay. My question is will it cause me a problem in Manila when I try to obtain the 21 day visa if the departure date for my return flight is past that 21 days? Or will they simply insist I get the 59 day extension immediately?
> 
> ...


Mes,

I arrive routinely with a ticket departing 90 days later. When/if asked, I politely tell the immigrations officer that I will be "requesting" an extension within my first 21 days.

When you apply for your 38 day renewal you will need;

Printed Copy of passport bio page
Printed Copy of entry stamp page
Printed Copy of forwarding ticket
3030p for 38 day renewal

You will have to fill out a form obtained at the immigration office. Some offices offer copying services for minimal amount (20p/page). I would also bring a pen as they are not always available.

Don't worry about the vaccinations unless it is a health concern for yourself. (Tetanus comes to mind)

Jon


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

jon1 said:


> Westie,
> 
> Another thing that you will have to do is notify your banks that you will be doing transactions from the Philippines (Credit Card purchases, ATM withdrawals, Mobile banking, etc.). Otherwise the first time you try to use it over here it will be put on hold and you will have to call back to the states to get it unscrewed. Also, when you have a hold put on your card with a vendor like one of the local airlines it is a major PITA to get them to take you off the blacklist with that card (visit them in person in Manila, wait in line, etc. etc.)....


THIS!

I did it and was glad that I did. My banks told me that they would have frozen the account.

Another thing to consider is to call around to some of the bigger bank branches, and see if you can change $ for pesos before you even leave. They can direct you to the branches that do this.


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Whatever I bring with me I'm likely to get it protected via a money belt type of deal, also will have a muggers wallet that is bound to my belt via a chain.



yakc130 said:


> Another thing to consider is to call around to some of the bigger bank branches, and see if you can change $ for pesos before you even leave.


What a great idea, would not have thought of this. This is why these forums are great.


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

If you have an account with Bank of America, you can request foreign currency online and they will FedEx it to you the next day, charging nothing for the transaction if you exchange $750 -even the FedEx delivery is at no charge! They make their money off the exchange rate, but I have found it to be very reasonable - I always have them deliver currencies before I leave the country.
I think that other major US banks would offer similar services...


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

*Flood/Fireproof Safes*



jon1 said:


> Printed Copy of passport bio page
> Printed Copy of entry stamp page
> Printed Copy of forwarding ticket


Is it easy to keep these items safe? From theft, floods and fire? 

Are there safes available for purchase or is this something else to consider shipping?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

WestieRed said:


> Is it easy to keep these items safe? From theft, floods and fire?
> 
> Are there safes available for purchase or is this something else to consider shipping?


Yes you can get a safe at the local hardware stores. I bought a briefcase fire safe for my important documents. It cost around 3000p. Comes with a kit for securing to the floor. If you do get a safe, get one that you can install by yourself. That way nobody has any idea that you have one.


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> ... you can install by yourself. That way nobody has any idea that you have one.


Good tip.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Hey Red, I'm not sure if the money changers at the airport charge a higher or lower rate than elsewhere. But-changing at the airport could possibly let others know aprox how much you have and thus make you a target.
> (use of cellphones to alert a friend is common practice here---even at some banks.)
> But in answer to your question, there are money changers on most every corner in Manila and elsewhere. I use to do my changing at the hotel I stayed at. A bit lower rate but I seemed to feel more secure doing it there. Maybe just my imagination, but it felt safer.
> Some banks require a residency visa to open an account. China Bank (at least in Angeles) does not require a visa at all. I used Philippine National Bank (PNB) many years ago but found their service and ability to stay online to do business horrible and no longer use them.
> ...


I need to check out this China Bank that sounds terrific, we have one not to far away from us the PNB needed all my stuff, when my Visa expires, dang it... There must be something in pushing people to use money changers and what a loss of cash, they usually take 4 peso's on the dollar, it really adds up, not to mention how the dollar has dropped.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> I need to check out this China Bank that sounds terrific, we have one not to far away from us the PNB needed all my stuff, when my Visa expires, dang it... There must be something in pushing people to use money changers and what a loss of cash, they usually take 4 peso's on the dollar, it really adds up, not to mention how the dollar has dropped.


*I have been told that even with China Bank, that is seems to depend on the branch manger if they will require the visa and or the ACR card. My opinion and personal position is that the ACR (I-Card) is a immigration ID card that is for the use of the Immigration dept only. As such, no one other than immigration has a need or right to use it for anything. Also, as with credit cards when out of site can have the information read or scanned and the card cloned.
No one in by book will have access to that card other than immigration--period. And that includes banks..*


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

WestieRed said:


> Whatever I bring with me I'm likely to get it protected via a money belt type of deal, also will have a muggers wallet that is bound to my belt via a chain.
> 
> 
> 
> What a great idea, would not have thought of this. This is why these forums are great.


The BPI that I use near the PTT Station will do this. You withdraw USD and convert to what you need in PHP in 1 transaction. Painless and you get the current online FOREX rate..


----------



## renewedfaith2day (May 14, 2013)

On thing that we have done is to actually wire money to ourselves before we go. Then we find a Western Union station and retrieve the money that we wired to ourselves. Helpful when needing quick pecos.

Keith


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

renewedfaith2day said:


> On thing that we have done is to actually wire money to ourselves before we go. Then we find a Western Union station and retrieve the money that we wired to ourselves. Helpful when needing quick pecos.
> 
> Keith


Now that's a pretty slick way to do things.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

mes said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I will be travelling to the Philippines soon and obtain the 21 day tourist visa upon entry in Manila. I would however like to extend this to 59 days to allow for a 6 week stay. My question is will it cause me a problem in Manila when I try to obtain the 21 day visa if the departure date for my return flight is past that 21 days? Or will they simply insist I get the 59 day extension immediately?
> 
> ...


Not sure how much time you have before you travel here but the Philippine Consulate that controls your area, unsure of which one has the 60 or 90 day Visa's forgot which one it was, I think it was a 90 day Visa, you won't have to waste time messing with your Visa issues if you get it done before you come here. 

I would seriously look at getting shots for Hepatitis C or anything the doctor would recommend for a dirty country, I was blessed with military shots but had the tetanus/whopping cough shot along with the Hepatitis C.


----------



## candace54 (May 20, 2013)

when I visited Philippines I just brought little cash and a couple of bank cards. I didn't have problems with the banks. International ATM booths are everywhere as well as money changers.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Mes,

Let me give you good bit of advice:

1.) Bring $100 seperate to exchange income at airport

2.) You can bring a visa/mastercard symbol credit/debit card as long you call your bank so it can be used at atms beyond the U.S.

3.) Like Gene said get your extension done 1-2 days atleast before the tourist visa runs out. After that one you can renew for 59 days, and option for another 59 days after that. I think you got to go out of country for 24 hours or something after 6 months just go to hong kong and come back after and you can start process over.

4.) Why get vaccinations? I was in Philippines for 5 months and I didnt die, got nipped up by mosquitos some but nothing that will hurt ya.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I had a Navy buddy that acquired Hepatitis C, not sure if he is still around, you can be eating a very nice spot but the person handling your food? My wife must have drunk some bad water unsure but she was hospitalized for 2 weeks with Typhoid fever and it was scary, she was in real bad shape, I have stepped on a few rusty nails and and glass punctured my sandals a couple of times, so I am very glad I got the tetanus shot, a family member a boy died of lock-jaw, still don't know what happened to him. Preventative health maintenance is cheap and a few preventive measures could be helpful but it's a personal choice and most people don't have an issue.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

jdavis10 said:


> Mes,
> 
> Let me give you good bit of advice:
> 
> ...


I'd be careful about #4. There are plenty of mosquitoes around here that carry dengue fever and a nip by one of those really can hurt (or kill) you.


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> *I have been told that even with China Bank, that is seems to depend on the branch manger if they will require the visa and or the ACR card. My opinion and personal position is that the ACR (I-Card) is a immigration ID card that is for the use of the Immigration dept only. As such, no one other than immigration has a need or right to use it for anything. Also, as with credit cards when out of site can have the information read or scanned and the card cloned.
> No one in by book will have access to that card other than immigration--period. And that includes banks..*


Interesting.

When my wife and I tried to open a checking account at BPI, we were told that I needed an ACR card to be on the account.


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

renewedfaith2day said:


> On thing that we have done is to actually wire money to ourselves before we go. Then we find a Western Union station and retrieve the money that we wired to ourselves. Helpful when needing quick pecos.
> 
> Keith


It's my understanding that you can use Xoom, or a number of other financial institutions to do this also. My bank, Wells Fargo, is affiliated with BPI, but I have not used their services.


----------



## ChrisSantos (Jun 10, 2013)

I've used orbit remit to transfer from an Oz account to Pinoy account (or to cash). 

Their are plenty of Maestro and Cirrus atm machines. So using an atm card isn't an issue. But it is expensive. You are limited to 10t per withdraw (more at HSBC). But can withdraw multiple times in a day. I've done 40t before. ie 4 transactions. This is limited by YOUR bank not the pinoy bank. In Oz max withdrawl is automatic set at $800 but can be increased online or at branch.

Each pinoy transaction was costing 200PHP (~$5) to the local bank. MY bank was then adding its fees which were around $12-$15. So it is an expensive exercise given you are limited to 10t !

So transfering funds ahead of arrival via a western/xoom/orbit is great value. Or transfer it online as you need it.

Personally I always have some PHP in my wallet on arrival. Usually it is delibrately left over from a previous trip. Other times I've converted a small amount at the airport but in safety of my home country. No fees but exchange rate sux.

Then I carry AUD$ and convert as needed in the provinces. I don't have a local bank but the wife does and I transfer to it when i stay long periods like >1year.


----------



## Zigg6100 (Apr 11, 2013)

I also transfer cash from my Australian bank account (I work on an oil rig in Australia) to my girlfriend Filipino bank account using OrbitRemit. They charge $10/transaction.
I also change some AUS$ at Changi Airport in Singapore before boarding for the Philippines. I have found the exchange rates at Changi OK. I don't want to flash any cash at the Airport in Manila.
Filipinos are friendly, well most of them, but I still hold on to my possessions. No way I would walk around with a wallet in my back pocket as I do in most other countries. I split my cash between several pockets.


----------

